# Certificates for WES. JNTU-Hyderabad



## dharandiharr (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello Fellow members, 

I did my graduation from JNTU Hyderabad, I sent my certificates to WES in a envelop with 1- sealed copy of transcripts(Consolidated marks memo and Provisional certificate) 2. the WES receipt and envelop of photostat copies on the same CMM and PC. Unfortunately the certificate verification got rejected. 

Has any here Applied for WES for Canada from JNTU and How did you send the certificates and what certificate have you sent? 

Any help is appreciated 

Thank you 
Dharanidhar.


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

Bro,

I have completed my WES ECA recently.....

Get certificate Transcripts from JNTU in an JNTU Envelope:

1) Provisional Certificate 
2) Consolidated Marks Memo

Step 1:

Put these both certificates in JNTU Envelope seal it simply

Step 2 :

Put that JNTU envelope along with WES online fees confirmation and get a unique Registration Number printout in another normal Envelope and seal it.

Step 3:

Mention the address of WES and send it across thru Bludart / DHL who will charge you Rs 1500/- for Standard and Rs 2000/- for Express delivery approximately


----------



## dharandiharr (Nov 7, 2013)

In fact i did the same but looks like some thing went wrong. 

Here is what i did additional to what i have mentioned 

1. The Sealed envelop of Transcripts and i have my WES reference number on it 
2. The receipt of the WES registration
3. Additional set of and photocopies of PC and CMM (Not attested)


So, this time i will not put any photo copies , instead i will just put my transcripts and refernce copy and send it 

Thank you 
Dharanidhar.


----------



## ImranM (Apr 25, 2015)

*Wes*

Hello 

I have completed my bachelors from JNTUH. I am applying for FSWP and the first step is getting WES done. I am not sure what is to be done. Do we need to just get the transcripts from JNTU along with CMM and PC, photocopy of OD attested by registrar of JNTU or is there something else that is needed to be done. Please advise

I am not sure what needs to be done

Fyi - At the moment I have my transcripts that includes PC and CMM. OD attested by registrar of JNTU


Regards,
Imran


----------

